# My Beautiful Lemon - Molly



## Mollydog9 (Dec 17, 2018)

Molly is home with us. Prednizone does not seem to be working that effectively. We'll be trying CBD oil (does anyone have a dosage?) and Azothyaprine another stronger immunosurpressant that has a 15% chance of causing pancreatitis which will kill her.


----------



## Mollydog9 (Dec 17, 2018)

I have only gotten her to eat meatballs, frozen yougurt and cheese, plus her NG tube feeds. I'm able to get about 1000 kcal a day into her, her daily resting engery requirements is about 700 kcal.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry you have had so many health issues with Molly. No advice, just hugs from Houston.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my God, you and Molly have been through so much :'( Breaks my heart. I too am sending love. My Maizie has been a little fragile in health at times, but nothing to this extent. ((((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m very sorry poor Molly is so sick. I really don’t have any medical advice, as her case is very specific and complex.

Two things come to mind though. First, could the meds be responsible for part of the problem ? In people with chronic illness, sometimes the medication itself is making the person worse because of side effects. Surely it’s the same for animals too. One thing to consider.

Second, since she had a drastic improvement at the hospital and she got worse again at home, I wonder if part of the problem could be behavioral. She could very well be over reactive to some very subtle negative energy, body language, anxiety, fear or other emotions you feel when feeding her. Which would be totally understandable given what grief you all have been through. Poodles are very sensitives dogs. It doesn’t take much to upset them. They’re very in tune with their people.

If I were you I would seriously consider letting your friends take care of her for a few weeks. And if she gets better, you know you have to change something within yourselves and/or in the home. You’ll need to find a good behaviorist to help you and there should be light at the end of the tunnel.

In any case I would definitely have a behaviorist come home and do an assessment and go from there.

I wish you the best and hope Molly gets better soon.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Molly, Poor YOU and your Family! I can't imagine what you have been through so far, and I know you must love your Molly a lot to not give up on her. All I can offer are my prayers to find answers and a way to help her! God Bless your big heart!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers from Alabama - y'all have been through so much with your dear Molly. ((HUGS))


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I, too, am sorry for all the problems you have had with your Molly girl. What a conundrum! Sometimes a dog is just born more sensitive to change and then every time there is any change in their environment, their body does not handle it well. I wonder if flea/tick medication, or over-vaccination (following old protocol) could be a factor? Also, I would be wondering about her genetic background... Poodle Health Registry has an excellent database. Of course, none of this helps with the immediate problems, but it might help you to know that you are not to "blame" for Molly's problems. If you, and your family were not making such an effort with Molly she probably would not have even pulled through her bout with pancreatitis. My heart aches for you, as I know how hard it is to deal with family, life, and a beloved poodle who needs so much. Whatever happens,take time to nurture each other. Hugs.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

So this is slightly my field. This is going to sound a little strange but I started my business because of my son's epic battle with IBS and the measures we took to help him have helped many other people (and dogs and cats). So I get emails such as your post every day - only it is usually about people. I am a professional fermenter - I make highly probiotic sauerkraut, with the specific intention of restoring gut health. My products are not available to you in Canada but if you go to your nearest health food store - find a local brand that is not pasteurized and try to offer about a tablespoon of it.(don't buy Bubbies it is pasteurized!) Funny enough dogs tend to really like it - some would overeat it if you let them. Probiotics in general is what I would recommend. Kefir is another really rich source but lots of dogs don't do well on dairy. Btw you can make both things at home and get all the benefits as well. I know a few number of dogs (and have a few breeders on subscriptions) who offer my sauerkraut as a supplement year round and have brought back dogs with completely wiped out digestions (after many rounds of antibiotics and insane amounts of stress - many of them rescues). Hope this helps - All the Best to you and Molly!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have had no experience of the sort of problems you are going through, but to me it sounds as if stress is a large part of it. A sensitive dog, a new baby, new rules, unemployment, another baby, no doubt many other things going on, plus a pre-disposition to digestive problems - a potentially unhealthy mix. The fact that she was so relaxed at the vet hospital and eating well there would seem further evidence that she has come to associate her home with food being dangerous and potentially painful (as a long term sufferer from food intolerances and stress related IBS myself I can sympathise with her reluctance to eat in case it results in a painful reaction). Like Dechi, I would try the behaviourist route - a qualified, experienced, vet referred behaviourist, who can assess Molly at home and make recommendations - plus probiotics if your vet thinks they may help. I hope things improve soon - I cannot imagine coping with a toddler, a new baby, a husband working away from home _and_ a sick poodle.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

That sounds so hard and I can hear your worry. Not a vet so no advice other than in humans there is not a lot of really good research on herbal remedies and alternative therapies and products not regulated well. Sometimes less in the mix is better for meds but I am sure you have researched everything well. I am curious and hopeful for you about the cbd... it seems to be helpful for anorexia and for many things in dogs but I am only hearing this from other people who use it and I can’t say I’ve done any research. Hope things get sorted for you!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am of no help I can only say I am sorry for your troubles with Molly and hope you can find some help.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I may have missed it, but has Molly been checked for pancreatic insufficiency/EPI?

Not a medical professional, just know about this from online friends with GSDs. It can occur in any breed, as far as I know.

ETA, her location association with fear does seem like a veterinary behaviorist could be helpful. I agree with the others there.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

What wonderful dog parents you are to Molly. It seems you have really tried everything to help her. I admire all your efforts and resources spent on trying to achieve better health outcomes for Molly.

My vet has told me that CBD is not appropriate for dogs. I have not looked into the research on CBD and canines because I have not had a personal need to do so, but I encourage you to base your health choices on research.

Probiotics have been a great help for humans with GI disorders. If I were you I would continue to look into this.

Also, the offer from your friends is very generous and I would consider it. Perhaps this might offer behavioral support to a stressed Molly. Peer support has a good research-base in humans, once again I don't know about the research for dogs.

My best wishes for Molly's health! And warm regards for your whole family this holiday.


----------



## PB4EVR (Dec 26, 2018)

I so feel for you and hope Molly is doing better. One thought I had is to do a phone consult with Dr. Jean Dodds at hemopet.org. She is a leading expert on nutrition, thyroid, vaccines, etc. and has helped many dogs overcome health issues. She is an integrative veterinarian and knows so much about different breeds and how they react to various meds. She also does Nutriscan which tests dogs for food sensitivities. 
My thoughts are with you -- please let us know how your girl is doing.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I too am so sorry for you and Molly.
The thing that strikes me most is the change when she is away from your home. Could this possibly be environmental? What's so different around your home from the hospital environment? You've tried so many things and done so much. Maybe the probiotics are a good idea? And CBD? I don't know anyone who has used that on a pet, but a friend with neurological issues has benefitted dramatically, almost as much as prednisone. Have you been able to find anything about CBD dosing?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

jcris said:


> I too am so sorry for you and Molly.
> The thing that strikes me most is the change when she is away from your home. Could this possibly be environmental? What's so different around your home from the hospital environment? You've tried so many things and done so much. Maybe the probiotics are a good idea? And CBD? I don't know anyone who has used that on a pet, but a friend with neurological issues has benefitted dramatically, almost as much as prednisone. Have you been able to find anything about CBD dosing?



This thread hasn’t been updated in three months. Hopefully they are doing better.


----------

